# Best food and snacks choices for your malt



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am sure there has been many threads about the foods we feed but there are many who have switched foods as well. So the question is......*What food are you feeding your malt?*


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Acana Grasslands and Acana Wild Prairie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I feed mine Dr. Harvey's Veg-to-Bowl.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Natural Balance sweet potato & venison. They also get NuVet Plus(supplement) every day.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I rotate between Acana Pacifica and Acana Grasslands. Orijen & Acana are the only dry commercial foods I would feed, with the exception of maybe one or two. I've tried Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison and also their Potato & Duck formula, but the nutrition just isn't there unless your dog has severe food allergies.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Paw Naturaw frozen raw. I alternate between bison, elk and rabbit. They get an occasional raw turkey neck. For snacks; organic fruit, Sam's Yams, Paw Naturaw dehydrated elk and bison liver, coco chips, and I make dog biscuits for them from buckwheat or quinoa flour.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm feeding Addiction now (the dry kibble every time with a little of the dehydrated or canned (both Addiction too), mixed together). I rotate between most of the flavors, but never the fish ones.

We tried Acana Pacific but she doesn't like fish-so she wouldn't really touch it and then the Acana Grasslands, which she would eat, but wouldn't finish. She eats all the Addiction now.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

iheartbisou said:


> I'm feeding Addiction now (the dry kibble every time with a little of the dehydrated or canned (both Addiction too), mixed together). I rotate between most of the flavors, but never the fish ones.
> 
> We tried Acana Pacific but she doesn't like fish-so she wouldn't really touch it and then the Acana Grasslands, which she would eat, but wouldn't finish. She eats all the Addiction now.


I hear the kibble is very good. They also have dehydrated raw mixes.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wellness supermix5


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

poochie2 said:


> I hear the kibble is very good. They also have dehydrated raw mixes.


I use the raw dehydrated too..and their canned wet food. Her favorite dehydrated is the bushtail/veggies and the venison/cranberries.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Prescription food


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dr. Harvey's Veg-to-Bowl.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Nature's Variety Prairie and Instinct


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I forgot to mention what I use:blink:
She's eating 100% Grandma Lucy's dehydrated raw......I really liked Acana but it is not the right food for her.
I'm also looking into homecooking.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

ZiwiPeak food. I am also feeding them fresh ground turkey with vegs.


----------



## sateria (Sep 20, 2010)

Dry Kibble - Taste of the Wild Pacific Steam
Canned Food - Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul
Treats - Natural Balance Lamb Roll


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Drs Foster & Smith Lamb and Brown Rice. Believe it or not, it's very highly rated by Whole Dog Journal and the girls absolutely love it. I add water to the dry to soften it just a "tad" and it's gone in less than two minutes!

They get carrots and apples as part of their treats.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I home cook and augment with Wellness puppy. 

I also give yoghurt, blueberries and bananas (frozen, sliced thinly) and steamed carrots, for snacks

Allie


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I home cook.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I home cook. 

For treats, I use Stella and Chew's Salmon Carnivore Kisses, Plato's Organic Chicken treats, and Sensible Foods crispy freeze-dried organic apples. 

I use Dr. Harvey's Veg-To-Bowl as a back-up food. I also have a bag of Grandma Lucy's Bison on hand for back up, but I haven't tried it yet, and ditto with a couple of cans of Weruva food.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Delilah is on wellness supermix5 puppy and I am going to start incorportaing home cooked into her diet.

She is super picky on what treats she will eat. I got some of the Wellness, chicken and lamb soft treats and she loves them!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh goodness, Bailey is on such a variety of different things right now. I like trying different foods with him and still trying to find one I want to stick with for a while. I guess the one he's been on the longest is Canine Caviar Lamb and Pearl Millet dry food (since May) with different canned foods mixed in (mostly Weruva, Spots Stew and Merrick). I sometime hydrate half a patty of Stella and Chewy's to mix in with his kibble as well. Another one he gets very often is Grandma Lucy's Artisan Lamb and he loves that. I also have cooked for him using Dr. Harvey's Veg-to-Bowl and have some bags of that in the freezer. The other day I got a sample bag of Acana Grasslands and have been mixing a little bit in with his kibble to see how he does on it, since it's been recommended on this forum often. 

So far he seems to be doing fine with the variety (he had a tummy ache once a couple of months ago but now I know to take it slow whenever trying new foods, and I also give him probiotics every day so I think that helps).


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

For snacks I give pieces of apple, carrots, romaine and cucumber.
Also plain yogourt.


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

You are in Canada like I am and here we are able to get Acana Lamb and Apple formula. This is what I feed my girls and they are doing AMAZING on it. It has protein level at 27% so it's not as high as the other formulas so it is a good choice. For treats I give them homemade peanut butter cookies that are very very tiny that I get at Global Pet Foods or small piece of beef liver. Most of the time my girls get fruit though. Blueberries, bananas or strawberries.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

maggieh said:


> Drs Foster & Smith Lamb and Brown Rice. Believe it or not, it's very highly rated by Whole Dog Journal and the girls absolutely love it. I add water to the dry to soften it just a "tad" and it's gone in less than two minutes!
> 
> They get carrots and apples as part of their treats.


Did you see the thread Tami posted the other day? Drs. Foster and Smith was one of the foods that contains menadione.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-maltese-food-snacks-treats/108624-dog-food-ingredient-wary.html

Dog Food Comparison Chart - Dog Food Ratings of Premium Dog Food and Supermarket


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Currently on Acana Grasslands rotated with Pacifica. Some days I home cook, or if leftovers are suitable then she has those. I have also just got the Dr Harvey's veg To Bowl from Crystal to try. She was on the NRG Raw recently but I think she was doing better on the Acana so I have pretty much stopped feeding her that. 

For treats I give her cranberries, grated apple, yogurt, buttermilk dried, freeze dried liver and chicken.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Nature's Variety Instinct. Cantalope, apples, bananna, etc. for snacks and treats.


----------

